# New lowracer



## Chonker (17 Jun 2012)

I think I might have jumped in the deep end with this one, it's the first recumbent bike (I had a trike a few years back) I've "ridden", I use the term loosely as I've fallen off it more times than the the crank has rotated so far! I did manage to get started and up to speed today, no directional control at all though, can just about keep it within the width of a 2 lane road!

Glad I kept my old set of platform pedals, it's going to be a while until I'm comfortable enough to put my clipless pedals on I think. 




IMGP1080 by The Nth, on Flickr


----------



## TheDoctor (17 Jun 2012)

Ruddy heck!! I can see that being...erm...interesting to learn on.
Once you've got the knack, though, it's gonna fly.
I'm actually feeling scared just looking at it.


----------



## HovR (17 Jun 2012)

That looks like the sort of thing that should pop out of the bat-mobile when he's stuck in traffic! Nice bike!


----------



## Scoosh (17 Jun 2012)

Drool, Drool 

That is one seriously quick machine - once you get used to it.


----------



## YahudaMoon (17 Jun 2012)

Wow. Just wow !

I cant make out if you have a dog or a super fantastic machine ?

Im not one for recumbents though I love it. Is it finished ? I mean it has no padded seat, of what looks fantastic.

Another question though. Why do recumbents have the gears on the rear wheel ? Surely the gears would be best placed on the front wheel making less chain / weight / safe / and would look so much better ?


----------



## HovR (17 Jun 2012)

YahudaMoon said:


> One question though. Why do recumbents have the gears on the rear wheel ? Surely the gears would be best placed on the front wheel making less chain / weight / safe / and would look so much better ?


 
There are some recumbents that are driven by the front wheel, however to do this either the cranks need to turn with the wheel to keep the chain line straight, or steering is impeded

It's swings and roundabouts. Each type of drive has it's own merits and downfalls, so really it is user preference.


----------



## gaz (17 Jun 2012)

That's the NoCom, one sexy looking recumbent. Specifically designed to go fracking fast!


----------



## NotthatJasonKenny (17 Jun 2012)

Love it! How's it feel in traffic being so low? All it needs is a roof and a heater and it would be my ideal commuter!


----------



## starhawk (18 Jun 2012)

Two things came to my mind seeing it 1. You have to wash your pants frequently, at least the right leg. 2. As the chain goes right over the front wheel doesn't that impair the steering? can that be the reason that you have "no directional control at all"


----------



## ACW (18 Jun 2012)

go on, post a video of you riding it.


----------



## neil earley (18 Jun 2012)

looks a mean machine , need to show us all a vidio!!


----------



## Peteaud (18 Jun 2012)

ACW said:


> go on, post a video of you riding it.


 
+1

would love to see that in action - fantastic bit of kit


----------



## BlackPanther (18 Jun 2012)

I want a go! Jesus Christ, that's one Mother of a machine. I've had a quick look at Velokrafts site, and I'm guessing that the lack of rrp means that if you have to ask, then you can't afford it?

I though I'd taken a gamble by buying a Bacchetta Strada as my first 'bent, but hats off to you for going for such a machine.You're either very brave, very  , or very .

A serious word of warning though. I have dual sided flat/clip pedals, and the flat side is pretty slippy in the wet. It's not so bad on a highracer, but on lowracers, if your foot slips, you're foot/leg will be bent backwards pretty violently, especially at the speed your machine looks capable of.

I only use the flat side at walking speed or when I know I'm going to stop and put my feet down.......I'm assuming you'd use your hands to balance when stopped, so why not use the much safer spds?

Good luck with the learning curve. I found mine pretty easy to ride, but it was a good 100 miles before I felt properly confident setting off in heavy traffic, and uphill starts still worry me. I suppose a lowracer is easier to set off (using hands) but a bit wobblier when on the go?


----------



## Chonker (18 Jun 2012)

I think ! . The lack of steering lock is a bit of an issue, although not really the reason for the lack of directional control it does mean if I get leant over too far there's not enough lock to get it upright again.

At the moment I wouldn't clip in (I usually use spds) because when I get a wobble on, which can happen when going reasonably quick, I can get leant over past the point of no return and then I need to put a foot down to skid to a stop rather than sliding on my side or destroying my hands.

I'll try and sort out a video next time I get the chance to have a go, I'm sure it'll be hilarious! At the moment I've not got nearly enough control to play with the traffic. I've only ridden it up and down the industrial estate where I work on a sunday afternoon when everything's quiet so far 

Oh and no seat padding because I've found it comfy enough without so far


----------



## palinurus (19 Jun 2012)

That looks great.

I've only ever ridden one low-down recumbent (not that I'm experienced with any variety) and it wasn't a low as that. Five minutes of veering from one curb to the other, occasionally bumping over the grass verge and stopping every time there was a tiny incline.

One day...


----------



## Browser (19 Jun 2012)

*!!!!!!!WANT!!!!!!!*

Gawd thassa gurd-lookin' hunk 'o carbon!

What I wouldn't have given to have rolled up to the start line of Flat Out In The Fens last Sunday on that


----------



## tongskie01 (20 Jun 2012)

the secret is try to relax and and don't do a death grip on the handle bars. get somebody to push you and get into speed. more speed better stability especially with the lowracer. u need about 100-200 miles to get a bit of confidence and probably 500-1000 mile to have full control.


----------



## Scoosh (21 Jun 2012)

That machine is aimed at the racing end of the 'bent market, so is not designed to be nimble in traffic, nor to be easy to learn on.

It is designed to go as fast as possible, so you could/_should_ have been here !


gaz said:


> That's the NoCom, one sexy looking recumbent. Specifically designed to go fracking fast!


NoCom stands for "No Compromise", which is the design philosophy - no compromise for speed ....

A lovely piece of engineering too ...


----------



## Mr Magoo (21 Jun 2012)

Did you source this second hand from the Cheltenham area via Ebay or small ads on the BHPC forum ?


----------



## Chonker (22 Jun 2012)

I did indeed stumble across it on ebay and picked it up somewhere near gloucester. It was in bits and quite a few of those bits weren't really workable. I spent more than I wanted to on bits to build it up but I guess I could have been more patient and bought all the new hardware on ebay over time cheaper. I was desperate to ride it though once I got it home!


----------



## betty swollocks (22 Jun 2012)

Lovely.
Just right to nip down to the shops on.


----------



## betty swollocks (22 Jun 2012)

What sizes are the chainrings?
Can't help thinking that once you're used to it, you'll be running out of revs and will be needing more teeth on the big one.
Lucky you.


----------



## Mr Magoo (22 Jun 2012)

In the adverts there was mention of a possible frame "Crack"  and photos offered to show the zone .
Have you had this checked out for your own safety ?


----------



## Chonker (22 Jun 2012)

Yea I'm aware of the 'crack', I brought it into work and had one of our carbon specialists check it out, he's confident it's nothin to worry about but i'll likely layup a couple of extra plies in that area.


----------



## Mr Magoo (22 Jun 2012)

Well done . I understand Team India F1 know a few things about these carbon wonders !


----------



## Chonker (22 Jun 2012)

Now I am a little confused, are you the previous owner? It's got a lot in common with an F1 car if you think about it, like the seating position, and aero comes first 

... also the turning circle!! (Although I'd not be too confident in taking the Loews hairpin quite yet)

I'm getting quite a lot better at riding, still wont be clipping in anytime soon but wont be long before I feel able to take it for a road ride I think.


----------



## Chonker (22 Jun 2012)

Scoosh said:


> That machine is aimed at the racing end of the 'bent market, so is not designed to be nimble in traffic, nor to be easy to learn on.
> 
> It is designed to go as fast as possible, so you could/_should_ have been here !


 

Once I've figure out how to keep it upright I'd like to have a go at the BHPC events (although not at redbridge, that hill is horrible!)


----------



## Scoosh (22 Jun 2012)

Chonker said:


> I'm getting quite a lot better at riding, still wont be clipping in anytime soon but wont be long before I feel able to take it for a road ride I think.


I'm getting greener by the minute .

What a brilliant machine


----------



## tongskie01 (22 Jun 2012)

ill be going at preston and lancaster club race.


----------



## riggsbie (7 Aug 2012)

Hey Chonker,

How are you progressing with this 'entry level recumbent' ?


----------



## bobcat (7 Aug 2012)

Wow.!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

